# Rolleyes smiley is back?



## haiiro (Jan 3, 2005)

I hadn't seen this one in awhile, and frankly I didn't miss it -- I thought it was removed by mod/admin request?

Is it going to get re-tweaked out of existence, or is back to stay?

Edit: Upon closer inspection, this snippet was used to make it appear:

"img src="http://forums.seochat.com/images/smilies/icon_rolleyes.gif"

So I probably made the wrong assumption. Still curious, though.


----------



## Piratecat (Jan 3, 2005)

I hate that little yellow sob.


----------



## Teflon Billy (Jan 3, 2005)

I love him like a brother. Sarcasm is one of the sharpest weapons in my arsenal, and it becomes much easier to wield with the help of my little yellow squire--->


----------



## Greylock (Jan 3, 2005)

I'm pretty fond of the little guy myself. I usually resort to   here, or ;P. But I prefer the :rollseyes smiley.


----------



## Crothian (Jan 3, 2005)

I can understand why PC hates it.  People would post rather rude comments, but feel that the rolls eyes protected them and made the post either clever or somehow okay.


----------



## Starman (Jan 3, 2005)

Teflon Billy said:
			
		

> I love him like a brother. Sarcasm is one of the sharpest weapons in my arsenal, and it becomes much easier to wield with the help of my little yellow squire--->




Amen, brother. I'm known as the Master of Sarcasm here at home. Little  and I get along just fine.

Starman


----------



## haiiro (Jan 3, 2005)

Starman said:
			
		

> Amen, brother. I'm known as the Master of Sarcasm here at home. Little  and I get along just fine.




I'm a pretty sarcastic guy as well, I just don't think that smiley works well on EN World -- Crothian pretty much nailed the reason why, IMO.


----------



## Darkness (Jan 3, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> I can understand why PC hates it. People would post rather rude comments, but feel that the rolls eyes protected them and made the post either clever or somehow okay.



 Heh. Now that we've banned it, I'm going to read the use of the rolleyes smiley in a rude post as "I'm being intentionally rude and wanted to make sure the mods know it too."


----------



## cybertalus (Jan 3, 2005)

Uhh, speaking of being rude and all, direct linking to an image stored on someone else's server without having their permission to do so is also considered rude by some people.  I have no idea if seochat.com has given anyone specific permission to link to their images, but a quick skim of their FAQ didn't turn up a general permission to do so.  Just something folks might want to keep in mind.


----------



## Darkness (Jan 3, 2005)

Indeed. It's bandwidth leeching, among other things. Not nice at all. (Although the bandwidth requirement for a smiley isn't big.)

In any case, there are lots of smiley sites on the net that don't mind; you just have to look for them. Use these instead.

But not for the rolleyes smiley.


----------



## Starman (Jan 3, 2005)

haiiro said:
			
		

> I'm a pretty sarcastic guy as well, I just don't think that smiley works well on EN World -- Crothian pretty much nailed the reason why, IMO.




Oh, I understand why it's not a good idea to use it. Just trying to have a normal conversation online can be difficult without adding crazy stuff like sarcasm. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Heh. 

Starman


----------



## Darkness (Jan 3, 2005)

If you need a rolleyes smiley to denote sarcasm, you should upgrade your sarcasm.


----------



## hong (Jan 3, 2005)

Darkness said:
			
		

> If you need a rolleyes smiley to denote sarcasm, you should upgrade your sarcasm.



 Dammit Darkness, stop stealing my lines.


----------



## Piratecat (Jan 3, 2005)

See, that's exactly how I feel. Teflon Billy (and everyone else!), if you need to resort to the sloppy shorthand of a smiley for your sarcasm, then you just need to improve your sarcasm. I _love_ good sarcasm, but using the smiley is like drawing in crayon: unsubtle and clumsy.

As we've removed it from the boards, we'll certainly appreciate it if folks don't import the little sucker from other sites.


----------



## Darkness (Jan 3, 2005)

*gives hong's lines back*

Sorry. I merely wanted to borrow them for a little while, honest.


----------



## Truth Seeker (Jan 4, 2005)

...All this talk about smileys...is, so, so..so, confusing.


----------

